# how much cream from a Jersey gallon?



## Mrs. Weasly

Hi all,

A friend and I hope to start making butter and other dairy products using milk from the Jerseys in her husband's dairy operation, and for planning purposes, I would love to know about how much cream we might expect from a gallon of Jersey milk. We won't be using a separator. When we talked about it, I told her I knew just the place to ask the question! 

Thanks so much...


----------



## katy

I will venture a calculated guess, but must qualify it....... First quality of milk is determined by cows diet, time of year, possible other unknowns to me.. And it has been years since I was closely involved.

Best guess is 30 to 40 % cream. Good luck in your venture.


----------



## southerngurl

Our Jersey gives about a quart of cream per gallon. We don't pour it all off though, just some so it's still good drinking milk. Doesn't take long to have a lot of cream!


----------



## Callieslamb

I get about 1 1/2 qts of cream per gallon from my jersey. It varies though.


----------



## Mrs. Weasly

Thanks everyone, I knew I asked the right group of people!


----------



## nduetime

I consistently had over a quart of cream per gallon. I did not use a separator either and many times would find myself skimming cream a second time.


----------

